# Setting up shop / Working in Portugal



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

In my previous thread (The Money Fix/Working In Portugal) I mentioned that I was going to Pombal, to the first Transition gathering in Portugal. In my point of view it was very successful. There were some 150 people, all very interested in Transition Town initiatives (Welcome | Transition Network). 

I met a guy who (with his wife) set up a shop, essentially a second-hand or recycle shop. The clever twist they made, was that the articles that were in the shop, were the property of people in the neighbourhood who wanted to sell them. These articles would be bought by people in the neighbourhood who needed something, but didn't want to buy new, for all sorts of reasons. There was the obvious bunch of almost new children's clothes, but there were also a lot of interesting items. Like hard-to-get documentaries on DVD, almost new books, different kinds of tools and a set of rock climbing gear.

The only thing he and his wife provided was “the window” that the neighbours could use to display their superfluous stuff that they did not want any-more. The sellers would make their price, the shop would count the commission and that would make the selling price. When the articles are not sold in a certain period of time, they will return to their previous owners.

This couple is looking for people who are interested in this concept. If you have a location that can be converted into a shop, when you know a location where this could be started or when you have a lot of friends already exchanging stuff, this could be the start of your own source of income, in your own neighbourhood.

When you subscribe to the ideas of the Transition Towns initiatives, I can bring you in contact with the couple. Of course I hope that you want to be part of a TT initiative in your own hometown in Portugal. 

Why I'm not setting up a shop like this? I might, but I am not so much into shopping. I am more into local currencies (see the The Money Fix/Working In Portugal thread). Besides that, I like the rural areas, planting and growing organic veggies and fruits. Perhaps I can bring you some in the future, to put in your neigbourhood window?

An introduction into Transition ideas you can find here: Transition Primer | Transition Network and more here: Who We Are and What We Do | Transition Network .

When you have read the above booklets you might be interested in the Transition Handbook written by Rob Hopkins The Transition Handbook Transition Culture . 

Ciao, Marc


----------

